# FPGA, CPLD, 74xx loģikas >  IC LOGIC apzīmējumi

## Vinchi

Sveiki!

Sastapos ar problēmu ka nav iespējams sadabūt 74HC574*PW*.

PW = SOT360-1 (TSSOP20) korpusā.

Tāpēc biju domājis piemeklēt kaut ko līdzīgu. Vai kādam nav pieejama kāda laba adrese kurā būtu atšifrēti visi simboli kuri seko pēc 74. Piemēram 74HC, 74HCT, 74AC utt.

Šķiet ka nedaudz laikam iebraucu sākotnējos simbolos?

74 Philips semiconductors
SN74 = Texas Instruments
CD74 = Texas Instruments
MM74 = FAIRCHILD semiconductors
MC74 = Motorola, ON Semiconductor

----------


## AntonsK

elementaarai - ja tiki liidz tam, ka saprati, kas tos chipus razho - pumpee no vijniem datashiitus.

tur tachu viss preciizi aprakstiits.

kur probleema?

----------


## zzz

> kur probleema?


 Garaam atbilde. Paarlieciigi monumentaals mazohisms.

A taa skatiit:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/7400_series

Ja nav specifisku izvirtiibu un verkjis barojas no 5v, tad HC var mainiit pret jebkuru jaunaako CMOS seeriju no taa saraxta, atskaitot L jo taas ir 3,3 voltiigaas un ne T, jo taam ir TTL levelji.  AC droshi.

----------


## Vinchi

Paldies! Pēc cītīgas meklēšanas atradu diezgan labu materiālu. PDF

----------


## AntonsK

nezinu, kaadeelj kaadam tas leikas nepareizi, bet preciizus datus par chipu var dabuut tikai pie vinja razhotaaja.

savaadaak anyway pastaav iespeeja iebraukt auzaas.

tie nosaukumi nau globaali standartizeeti, katrs razotaajs driixt leitot kaadu apziimeejumu grib.

un CMOS meedz buut simetriski un nesimetriski liimenji. ja kas.

----------

